# Gustav Becker Vienna Regulator



## healrob76

Hi,
I am new to both Clocks in general, _and_ this forum! I would be very grateful for any information members can provide with regards to a potential date/value of the clock, or whether it should be repaired if it is to be sold.

Thanks in advance.

Serial Number is 1781924
Back of movement is also stamped with P64.
The 2 finials for the bottom of the clock are currently detached.
1 piece is missing from the top of the clock (see pic).
the clock has not been used/wound for over a year.
View attachment 971012
View attachment 971013
View attachment 971014
View attachment 971015


----------



## StufflerMike

I'll answer with a quick google translation:

Becker, Gustav, Freiburg / Silesia
DOB 2.5.1819 Silesia09, died 14.1885 Carlsbad

To expand his knowledge as a watchmaker, he was a journeyman to Frankfurt / M, La Chaux-de-Fonds, Dresden, Munich, Berlin and Vienna. In Vienna, he worked as a journeyman at Happacher, a major champion, who was known for his good Regulators.

1847 Gustav Becker founded a watch shop in Freiburg / Sohl. that not satisfied him. On 05/02/1850 he started alongside Regulators produce. In 1852, he was already on the watch industry exhibition in Wroclaw. After 1854 received by the postal administration of the contract to supply a number of Regulators as an office clock, production increased rapidly (1863 10000ste clock, 1867, the 25 000th clock, 1873, the 75 000th clock, 1875, 100000ste clock, 1881, 300000ste clock , 1885 the clock 500000ste Chancellor Bismarck was worshiped on 15/05/1887 750000ste the clock and 1892 the millionth clock has been made)

After Gustav Becker's death on 9/14/1885, his son Paul Albert Becker (* 1850, + 04.05.1923) the management of the company. In 1890 he founded already a branch in Braunau / Bohemia.

Like in Glashütte in and around Freiburg employees had from Becker's businesses founded their own companies to also make watches. These are the following companies: End & Co., founded in 1865, Germania, founded in 1871, Willmann & Co., founded in 1872; Barbath, founded in 1873, Concordia, founded in 1881, Kappel & Co., GEGR . 1882; Borussia founded, 1888; Boehm, Carl, founded in the 1895th

Over the years, a fierce competition that threatened the existence of all. So it happened in 1898 negotiations were completed on 10/01/1899. The aforementioned companies formed a joint stock company under the name of United watch factories Aktiengesellschaft, formerly Gustav Becker (VFU AG) with 2.7 million RM capital. Self remained the only watch factory in Freiburg Sölch & Co. and Silver Berger Uhrenfabrik A. Eppner & Co.

As it 1925/26 had serious economic setbacks, on 1.7.1926 a community of interest between the company Junghans, the Hamburg-American Clock Factory and the United Freiburg watch factories was founded. These three companies signed their watches but still with its own trademark. On 01/07/1930 it came to the merger under the new name watch companies Gebrüder Junghans AG. But even this desperate measure meant no salvation. In the crisis year of 1932 remained Junghans no other choice than to shut down completely, the Freiburg holdings.

The most important clock of Gustav Becker was the previously mentioned art clock for Bismarck, the outer housing was designed by the sculptor Kiefhaber in Magdeburg and symbolically the unification of Germany by Bismarck's struggle.

Hope this will help a bit.


----------



## John MS

Hi. Nice looking clock. Most Gustav Becker clocks found for sale are later production, i.e. post 1900. The Becker name was used on a wide range of desk, shelf, wall and floor clocks by the succeeding owners of the name. Those later Becker clocks are fairly common in antique stores and on Ebay. I see them frequently at brick and mortar antique auctions. The missing piece of wood on the right will impact value so a replacement could be crafted by someone with woodworking skills using old wood. If a top finial is also missing a reasonable replacement can be found at most online clock parts vendors. It's just about impossible to give a meaningful valuation over the internet. I would suggest that you look through realized prices on closed Ebay auctions and visit a few brick and mortar antique dealers.

Edit: Here is one website with a list of serial numbers and production dates. The table gives a range of 1900 to 1913 for that serial number. Beause it is so high it is likely closer to 1913.

http://www.aussieclocks.com/gallery_archive/articles/gb400/gb.html


----------



## slavko sremački

respected
my name is slavko sremački and i live in serbia. I am a new member. please help. a few days ago I found a wooden box of an old wall clock in the attic of an old house. the box is in poor condition and has no clock mechanism. there are clear meanings on the back of the box that I can't really explain. I searched the internet for what the tags mean and I just found out that it was a Gustav Becker watch. can anyone help me find the meaning of all the marks on the watch and what year the watch was made. which is a watch model from the gustav becker catalog. very grateful, regards.


----------



## rationaltime

Welcome to the wachuseek clock forum.

The trademark photo you posted looks like a trademark registered to Adolf Stern.









I think this one thread is enough for people to answer.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## slavko sremački

Respected Sir,
thank you for the quick response, the label on the boxes is the Adolf Stern label, and do you know in what period he made those watches and is there a catalog where I would see my watch model. which is your opinion for the metal label with the letters G and B (photo 7944 and photo7945). whether the year of production can be determined more closely by these markings.
Greetings and thank you very much for the information provided


----------



## rationaltime

I am sorry. I don't know. I looked, but in the image I don't recognize I can trace.










Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## slavko sremački

Respected Sir
I thank everyone for the information provided, I apologize for the bad picture, if necessary I will make a better one. do you have information where I could find the model and catalog number of my watch. do you have that catalog page. I would beg you to send it to me.
searching the internet for information about my watch I came across a watch that has the same shape of the markings on the back of the wooden box as my watch. here's the picture. even hanging on the wall is the same. is it possible that my watch was made in that period. on the site where the watch is sold they say: "Description
workings case stamped, "Gustav Becker 151,066" "Medaille D'Or" with note to interior reading
"Gustav Becker 151066
1875 *_* 100,000
1880 *_* 260,000 "
( first 4 pictures )

or
a watch that has the same metal coat of arms with the letters G and B:
next 4 pictures

please for your opinion


----------

